# Nearly there. I'm almost recovered :)



## cocog (Sep 2, 2016)

Hey guys, I've had this bullshit for 6 months now and I got it from a bad trip on weed. I smoked a lot that night, had I really bad time where I taught I was going mad and then I woke up the next day with a mind that felt "broken." NOT FUN.

6 months later and I can finally say that I am so close to a full recovery. I can also look at this experience as being a positive one as I am in a much better place compared to the one I was in before I got dp/dr. I didn't like where I was and I found myself surrounded by negativity and negative people. I felt very sad and anxious and it really was no wonder that I had a bad trip with all the emotional shit I had bottled up, maybe some of you guys can relate to this. Anyway dp forced me to sort out my life which is a good thing. But dp/dr is still very much a crazy, creepy, depressing, awful, bullshit experience.

Here are somethings that helped me get to where I am:


Accept it and stop fighting and know that recovery will take TIME
Only Read recovery stories on this site. Find hope, positivity and a plan of action from them.
Try and forget about how you feel for a while, every second you don't think about it is a step in the right direction
remove as many stressors from your life as possible
Talk to people about your problems. Talk to a Councillor, family or friends.
Have a good diet with healthy fats (avocados, coconut oil and fish,) fruit berries and vegies, dark choc, low gi carbs and a small bit of refined sugar and junk, because fuck it, we are not dead yet .
Exercise. I run and workout and for a while there, exercising was the only time I felt alive
Supplements. These are great for lowering the presence of your symptoms so you can forget about this stuff for a while. I currently take fish oil(With more DHA than EPA,) ALCAR, ALA, whey, a multivitamin and minerals with panax ginseng, turmeric, ginger and black pepper. I am looking to start taking some others. I also love chamomile tea for relaxation.
Socialise and try to talk to people,even if you feel empty headed. Make and excuse a say you feel a bit foggy.
If you are a partier then party. I can drink with this and the hangovers don't bother since I'm almost at the other side of this. I love partying, getting fucked up and meeting women and this shift in my brain chemistry isn't going to stop me 
Do things you enjoy
Google search for good brain foods, diets, supplements, recovery stories, etc.

So How do I feel? Overall I feel pretty good all of the symptoms are 100% gone except for slight brain fog, some memory problems and very minor sense of self/identity problems. I'm basically a "normal" person with some personal turmoil. Recovery is slow so work hard at it and you will feel better... and then better again the week after.

Good health and well being, 

C.


----------



## Inkoholic (Aug 20, 2016)

Good to hear man! I at the exact the same point and i also have dp for 6 months ....or HAD** ! But this is a point where i live my life normally i got back everything i used to do BUT! I think about it only when i wake up and after a while not for long and the other times is during the day like once or twice and it's like for seconds ...also i have the memory shit plus and that is the worst whenever something happens maybe if i forget something it's like a zap goes through me and im like "that's because of DP" that's the only thing that scares me! basically my thoughts scare me whenever they are a bit weird or whenever i think of dp! Also the other thing is that because i cant fully remember how BAD dp felt i am scared and i keep asking myself is that a normal life and a normal me with a proper state of mind or i just got used to it? .... Any suggestion would be nice! Even though i am at a point where i cant handle it pretty well DD


----------



## PeterMe93 (Oct 2, 2015)

What does stop fighting it mean?


----------



## Docholliday511 (Apr 4, 2016)

PeterMe93 said:


> What does stop fighting it mean?


 "I think the cure is as simple as not trying to solve it and just letting it solve itself. Like all I've been doing all these years is searching websites, posting on forums looking for answers, and I think I need to stop doing that and just resolve to live with all for the time being and not try to "fix" it.
I really think that's the way out. Now I just have to take the leap of faith and do it.." You answered your own question almost a year ago.


----------



## PeterMe93 (Oct 2, 2015)

Yeah, I guess. But acceptance means different things for different people, I've noticed. Have you done anything like this Doc?


----------



## Docholliday511 (Apr 4, 2016)

I got this quote from you. Your wrote this last October. I think you were 100% correct on how to approach this. However, as simple as it sounds, it will be the hardest thing you have ever tried to do. Acceptance to me does not mean ignoring it. Let's face it, this s**t is impossible to ignore. It is totally possible to accept it though. By acceptance, I mean to no longer worry, or stress out about it, or question what it is, or when it will go away. I am in the same boat with you. I have been dealing wth this now for almost 8 months. It is the hardest thing to accept and let go of. I beat it once before by just living with and and not giving it any attention. It took me about a year and a half. However, like I said it is incredibly hard to do. Now it's back do to a panic attack in January. It was my first and only one. Over the past few months, my symptoms have greatly, but gradually subsided. I no longer have DP, I only have DR, and some brain fog. It is such a slow and gradual process that it is almost impossible to tell that you are getting any better, and this makes it even harder to just keep moving on and letting it go. For most of us though, if you leave it alone for long enough, it will gradually dissipate. I probably still have months to go. I don't know, there is no way to know, but worrying about it is only gonna keep the cycle going. You just have to be happy, and accept now for whatever it is.


----------



## Photogenic_Potato (Mar 16, 2016)

Dear God, this was an amazing post. Thank you thank you thank you for not ranting about harris harrington or saying you have found the one thing to cure us all. You were so real and candid and i love it. Thank you


----------



## lostit (Sep 12, 2016)

Did u have fear of yourself existence? I am so scared and it feels weird to have body and thoughts. I feel like I can't live anymore.


----------



## jestemzalamany (Sep 7, 2016)

How are you now op?


----------



## cocog (Sep 2, 2016)

I've been busy settling back into a new college year and I haven't been on this much, which I think is a good think. I'll answer some of these Qs. 



PeterMe93 said:


> What does stop fighting it mean?


I probably shouldn't have said stop fighting and I could have left it as accept it. 'cause that's really what I meant by that. When I first got dp flow blown with all it's weird feelings and the anxiety fulled thoughts and beliefs that formed, I tried to solve it mentally in my head which fuelled it. You just have to work on accepting that you have it, that you feel like shit, and that it will gradually go away with time and a healthy lifestyle.



lostit said:


> Did u have fear of yourself existence? I am so scared and it feels weird to have body and thoughts. I feel like I can't live anymore.


Yeah I had that. It went for me thankfully. A lot of that was due to anxiety for me as I was very "hyper analytical" about myself, my mind, my environment basically everything! I remember when my own inner monologue was coming back I feared it, as I thought I was hearing voices. I wasn't  I was just worried about everything. I was "worried out of my mind" literally you could say. Please message me man or I'll message you because I don't like you saying you feel like you can't live anymore. You will you just have to go through this tough chapter. Keep on trucking through it.



jestemzalamany said:


> How are you now op?


I'm doing pretty good man  . I started a new college year three weeks ago and It did me good to interact with my friends, coursemates, girls, etc. Honestly I've been so busy settling back into college life and socialising as best I can that I have been very distracted from the dp. I'm sticking with just alcohol from here on out, not only because other drugs might set me back when i'm just leaving dp, but because I kind of want to do shit and better myself lately. I couldn't confidently say that I'm out of the woods yet but the last 3 symptoms I mentioned are getting weaker and weaker every day. I kinda just feel a little lost atm, but I'm putting together the pieces, sticking to my plan and accepting that I'll be better someday soon, hopefully  I can't wait for the day I get to write my 100% recovered story.


----------



## jestemzalamany (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice to hear! Hope we all one day will get there!


----------



## Tired23 (Aug 28, 2016)

I have had dp for 5 years but managable now i hve it very very severe these past 5 months. I want to try to heal my gut as they say. What supplements did you take?


----------



## PeterMe93 (Oct 2, 2015)

Do you think it's important to drop the subject OP? Like...by coming here are we not accepting?


----------



## cocog (Sep 2, 2016)

Tired23 said:


> I have had dp for 5 years but managable now i hve it very very severe these past 5 months. I want to try to heal my gut as they say. What supplements did you take?


Sorry to hear that man. Yeah It's crazy how your gut has a big influence over your brain. I don't really have a problem with my gut but I do eat probiotics and I'm getting into fomented foods. The only supplements I take are the ones I mentioned above. I did a quick google search for "supplements to heal the gut" and I saw a lot of webpages dealing with it so you could start there.

As far as brain supps are concerned definitely recommend you focus on these too. Fish oil (DHA) is fantastic, as is tumeric, but you have to take tumeric with black pepper/ peppercorn to get the maximum benefits.


----------



## cocog (Sep 2, 2016)

PeterMe93 said:


> Do you think it's important to drop the subject OP? Like...by coming here are we not accepting?


I think it's very important to forget about your dp/dr for a while. I've gone for good periods of time not really thinking too much about it and I found that this has really helped "normality" find me again. You kind of forget the bullshit thoughts you have with it from ruminating.

I think you can accept it and still come here, only stick to the recovery stories section because there is a lot of positivity here, I just come here to answer questions and messages as best I can these days. We'll get through this someday man


----------

